# Our "grade" Nubian (turns out she isn't just grade)



## Gatorpupsmom (Jul 19, 2009)

We haven't been in goat business very long now, we got our first Saanen doe in December.  When she kidded in March, she had 2 registerable bucks, which I had no luck in selling with papers.  I finally, through Craigslist, found a lady who was willing to trade a possibly bred Nubian without papers for the bucklings, so I took her up on it.  Papers weren't really a concern to me, I honestly just figured I might have better luck selling a a doe in milk later down the road.  

We got the doe home, and she wasn't in too good of shape.  She was on the thin side, and her hair was dry and dull.  She didn't look pregnant, but we figured that more than anything, this girl just needed a little decent grub and a good worming.  Once she slicked off, she turned out to be, what looked to me, a pretty darned good looking goat.  Turns out she was bred, and last week she dropped the prettiest little Nubian doe you've ever seen!!!!!

This got me curious about the bloodlines of the doe, so I got the flashlight and finally got her her ear tats figured out.  Her owner tattoo is "4B."  She came from up around Amarillo.  I did a little online research, and discovered that my "grade" doe is mostly likely from some pretty exclusive bloodlines.  

Right now we don't show, but my oldest son is going to be in 4H this year, and he thinks he would like to do some showing in the future.  This just got me to wondering if anyone has ever backtracked to get papers on a goat?  

Doesn't really matter if we get papers, we like the goat and plan on keeping her and baby too.  Was just wondering, though.  The lady we got her from didn't offer much explanation on why she didn't come with papers, but did say that the mama had been shown.  She also said that she would try and get a service memo from the lady who had her before she got her so we can at least register baby under the buck's registration info.  

I do find it kind of amusing that my unpapered goats come from more exclusive bloodlines than my papered goats!!!!

Thanks, 

Kim


----------



## helmstead (Jul 19, 2009)

It's worth a call to the ADGA/AGS anyway!


----------



## currycomb (Jul 19, 2009)

at our 4-H, the animals do not have to be registered to show. but if you want to show ADGA shows, then yes you must have papers in hand. we have reg. nubians and do very well at 4-H, not because they are registered, but our daughter goes all out with the clipping the goats, trimming the feet and beefing up the feed to fill them out. she also learned the proper way to show the goats, what she needed to wear, proper showing collars (chains), and a little spit polish before entering the show pen. hope your son persues the showing, i know i will miss it.


----------



## Gatorpupsmom (Jul 19, 2009)

helmstead said:
			
		

> It's worth a call to the ADGA/AGS anyway!


Yes, Kate, I thought so too!!  I'll definitely call tomorrow to see what I can find out!!

I will let you know what I find out.  

Kim


----------



## username taken (Jul 20, 2009)

at least here in Aus, as long as the doe was reg'd at some point (which is usual if the tattoo is there) and you can prove you have her know (usually by inspection by the society) and she isnt reported stolen, you can get the papers put into your name

I've done it once, its a long and convoluted process, but worth it. 

Congrats on your lucky find! Pictures??


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Jul 20, 2009)

Can we see her?


----------



## Gatorpupsmom (Jul 20, 2009)

Mini-M Ranch said:
			
		

> Can we see her?


Blame my children on why you can't see her.  They took my camera batteries out and put them in the Wii remotes!!!!

I will get a pic of mama and new baby on here hopefully this evening.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Gatorpupsmom said:
			
		

> Mini-M Ranch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, "borrow" those batteries back!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 20, 2009)

we love pics here,an me i only take pics maybe once a year.


----------



## RedStickLA (Jul 20, 2009)

I want to see her too!!!



Mitzi


----------



## Gatorpupsmom (Jul 21, 2009)

I did borrow the batteries back, but I had to recharge them before could take pics.  Here are our lovely girls







When we got her, we were told her name was "Kat" but my kids immediately rechristened her "Annie Belle."  Not sure why, but we call her Annie Bell, or AB.











This is her baby, who was born on Sunday, July 12.  We call her Buttercup, or mostly just call her "Bebe."  She is growing at an unbelieveable rate.  Guess when you are the only baby on the teat you get plenty of good Nubian milk.  

Annie Belle's ADGA "year" mark tattoo is a "V."  That's 2005, isn't it?  

Turned out to be a pretty good trade, I think, whether we ever get papers or not.  That puts us with 2 Saanen does and 2 Nubian does.  

Thanks

Kim


----------



## Gatorpupsmom (Jul 22, 2009)

BUMMER!!!!!

ADGA won't give out any info based only on tattoo information.  Doesn't matter too much, I don't think we'll ever be doing too much showing, and I believe with any of the 4H stuff you can show them as a recorded grade anyway.  

Kim


----------



## username taken (Jul 22, 2009)

Why??

Our society had no problem with it when I discovered Maddie's tattoo ... she was a rescue and a very very highly decorated show doe in her time


----------



## helmstead (Jul 22, 2009)

I take it you've figured out what farm she came from - why not call them?


----------



## Gatorpupsmom (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah, that's my next approach is to call her breeder and see what she knows.  Truth is that we have had an extremely busy week at work (not that I would EVER do anything non work related during work hours) and I haven't had time in the evenings to mess with it.  I was just sort of hoping that I could at least verify through ADGA that she was indeed registered at some point.  I know that if she has the tats she most likely HAS been registered, but it's not a guarantee.  

I may try to give the breeder, or who I think is the breeder, a call this weekend.  Most of the "goat people" that I have had dealings with are EXTREMELY cool about stuff.  Ha!  That's part of the reason I haven't called yet.  Thus far, every time that we call anyone about a goat, even if we have never met them before, we end up on the phone talking for at least an hour!  I just haven't had time to spend an hour on the phone during a week night...

I really suspect that the papers didn't get traded somewhere down the line because someone got cross with someone else in a goat sale.  I don't think I got the entire story, I just got the goat!!!

Kim


----------



## Gatorpupsmom (Jul 23, 2009)

AND.....BTW.......!!!!!!

Not a SINGLE darn one of you has told me how beautiful my new girls are.  ESPECIALLY my new baby girl!!!!!

SNIFF, SNIFF!!!!  You have hurt my feelings!!!!

Commence with the compliments, please.........

Baby girl is already completely darned rotten.  She comes in the evenings to crawl up in our laps, and she dozes while we scratch her neck.  Pokey (my husband) and I take turns....one of us does the milking and the other holds baby girl and scratches her neck.  Our goats have such a rough life..

Like I said, we got our first milk goat in December.  We knew we'd get the benefit of fresh milk, but we had no idea how fun and entertaining they would be.  

Kim


----------



## m.holloway (Jul 24, 2009)

sorry............................        :bun  They both are really very nice looking goats and kid. I can't belive what a good deal you got. I'm still looking for my goat! Just have 2 cows.


----------



## lilhill (Jul 24, 2009)

They are both adorable, but I'm a real sucker for babies.  I especially love the last picture.  Would make a nice magazine cover.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 24, 2009)

They are adorable.

I think your kids were right to change her name. She looks more like an Annie Belle than a Kat.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 24, 2009)

your goaties are way to cute.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jul 24, 2009)

oh what an adorable goat

;-)


----------



## Gatorpupsmom (Jul 24, 2009)

Hee, hee....my husband just called to tell me that I had been given my requested goat compliments.  I said, "I bet they think I am crazy for forcing them to give me compliments on my goats."  

His answer was, "Well, yeah, and if they think you are crazy, I bet they'd be right."  

Kim


----------



## m.holloway (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't think your crazy!!


----------

